# Baja Bound



## mliddell (Mar 14, 2017)

I am very interested in hearing from people who have retired to condos in the TJ/Rosarito area. I've seen some beautiful homes, but am curious about:

Luxury condos: I currently live in a duplex. I've never lived with upstairs neighbors. I am wondering what the noise level is from other units.

What condo complexes would you recommend? Recommend I avoid?

Air Conditioning: Do the units really need a/c? I haven't visited yet in high summer.

Do you find it easy to cross the border for medical appointments? I have Type 1 diabetes so that is an issue for me. I know Mexico has plenty of good healthcare, but I use an insulin pump with pretty expensive supplies and need an American doctor to approve the Rx for insurance payment.

Thank you for any and all information. I do appreciate your time!!!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

mliddell said:


> Luxury condos: I currently live in a duplex. I've never lived with upstairs neighbors. I am wondering what the noise level is from other units.


Well I’m not really retired, but I can give you my two cents for living in TJ. For luxury condos I’m aware that there is a lot of construction going on so there might be a lot of condos right next to more condos. This is especially true for a district here name California where they build a lot of housing in one area, so traffic gets a bit crazy during commute hours. I’m not sure what your budget is, but there are luxury condos in walking distance just across the border called ‘Newcity’. They cater to both American/Mexican customers interested in luxury condon’s with all the amenities you mentioned. 


> What condo complexes would you recommend? Recommend I avoid?


As mentioned ‘California’ district would be worth avoiding in my opinion. You may want to drive around Playas de Tijuana where I currently reside as there is construction for new homes/condos in the area. Rosarito I don’t really know too much about, but have seen some Americans down there so I’m sure there is a market, but you may have to drive around. Malibu is a fairly new housing right next to the beach, but it’s likely that you may have to drive to Rosarito to resupply as there is not much else around. 


> Air Conditioning: Do the units really need a/c? I haven't visited yet in high summer.


I haven’t seen a lot of places with a/c, but I know the Newcity condos do have them. Except for the last few days here were temperature has reach over 100 degrees I wouldn’t say it’s necessary all summer long. As someone who grew up in Northern California I would say it’s manageable. 


> Do you find it easy to cross the border for medical appointments? I have Type 1 diabetes so that is an issue for me. I know Mexico has plenty of good healthcare, but I use an insulin pump with pretty expensive supplies and need an American doctor to approve the Rx for insurance payment.


If you’re American citizen it’s fairly easy to go back and forth specially if you get a SENTRY pass. I know of other Americans who live in TJ and commute daily to San Diego. But still give yourself a bit of a time cushion as traffic can be bad during commute hours. Hope that helps answer some of the of the questions you had. Sorry for any spelling and grammar errors as I am answering this on the run.


----------



## mliddell (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you so much! Your advice is much appreciated.


----------

